# Bestes Autospiel für den pc?



## batmaan (31. Januar 2012)

*Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Hey Leute,

Was für ein gutes Autorennspiel gibt es für den PC? die ps3 hat gt und xbox forza. Nfs the run ist ja mist. 

Was gibts da zu empfehlen?


----------



## PcGuru (31. Januar 2012)

Ich empfehle dir GTR Evolution. Ist zwar von 2008 aber hammer fahrphysik und realismus!


----------



## Micha77 (1. Februar 2012)

Dirt 3 is hammer


----------



## Mayday1980 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

würde dir rfactor empfehlen.

kommt natürlich drauf an, was du willst. mehr arcade oder soll es möglichst "echt" sein vom Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Race Driver Grid


Der letzte gute NFS Teil ist "Most Wanted"(Die Serie ist dem Tod geweiht)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Dirt 1,2 und 3
DTM RaceDriver 3
RaceDriver Grid


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Was für ein gutes Autorennspiel gibt es für den PC? die ps3 hat gt und xbox forza. Nfs the run ist ja mist.
> 
> Was gibts da zu empfehlen?


Sim oder Arcade?


----------



## batmaan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

erstmal danke für euer feedback. Ich würde gerne eher eine simulation wie forza. Also nicht dirt.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Das beste Rennspiel ist für mich ebenfalls Race Driver Grid Wird langsam Zeit für einen Nachfolger

Gruß


----------



## batmaan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

race driver klingt zwar nett aber, das ist schon fast 4 jahre alt. Gibt es für den Pc denn echt kein autoreferenzspiel wie es bei den Konsolen in form von forza und gt der fall ist?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



batmaan schrieb:


> erstmal danke für euer feedback. Ich würde gerne eher eine simulation wie forza. Also nicht dirt.


 
Dann schau mal hier rein:Spiele 2012: Diese PC-Simulationen werben um die Gunst der Rennspiel-Fans - Plus: Die 20 besten Rennspiele bis heute - rennspiel, cars, gtr 3, assetto corsa, rfactor 2, test drive
GTR wäre vll auch was.


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



batmaan schrieb:


> race driver klingt zwar nett aber, das ist schon fast 4 jahre alt. Gibt es für den Pc denn echt kein autoreferenzspiel wie es bei den Konsolen in form von forza und gt der fall ist?


 
Race Driver mag alt sein, ist aber dennoch gut. Crysis ist auch schon uralt, aber immer noch ziemlich geil.
Grid ist wirklich ein gutes Game, auch wenn ich bei dem Spiel wirklich viele Frustmomente hatte, und die Steuerung gewöhnungsbedürftig ist 
Besonders das Schadensmodell haben sie richtig gut hinbekommen.

Es gibt auch noch ordentliche Grafikmods für Grid  Leider rennt mein Spiel damit alles andere als flüssig


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich finde, dass Need For Speed: Most Wanted das beste Rennspiel ist.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Need For Speed: Most Wanted das beste Rennspiel ist.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Naja aber er sucht ja eher eine Simulation


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Naja aber er sucht ja eher eine Simulation


 Ich weiß, aber kein Simulator reicht mir an MW... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Imho ist Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit das beste Polizei Raser Spiel.
Für mich ist kein NfS ein Rennspiel, außer Pro Street.


----------



## batmaan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Naja aber er sucht ja eher eine Simulation


 

es muss keine hardcore sim. Sein. Ich weiß nicht, ob forza eine sim. Ist aber genau das was ich  suche.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

need for speed shift war doch auch ganz ordentlich


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> need for speed shift war doch auch ganz ordentlich


 *würg* 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> *würg*
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss





ich fand das super...besonders die nordschleife


----------



## batmaan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, aber es ist traurige gewissheit, dass es für den Pc kein top autospiel wie forza gibt


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Hö
Lese wäre mal was gutes;:
1)GTR3 - Get real
2)CARS:Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## Fichtenelch (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Naja ich kann als Simulation nur Live for Speed empfehlen. Ist aber ne Hardcore-Sim und fast ausschließlich ein Online-Rennspiel. Habe das vor vielen Jahren exzessiv gesuchtet.


----------



## batmaan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

soweit ich das sehe, sind das die beiden Spiele noch nicht raus. Oder verstehe ich was falsch? Denn ich will jetzt was


----------



## batmaan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

wie findet ihr injection? kennt das jmd? 

Race Injection: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Februar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, aber kein Simulator reicht mir an MW...
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



This.
Da kommt keine Sim ran.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



batmaan schrieb:


> soweit ich das sehe, sind das die beiden Spiele noch nicht raus. Oder verstehe ich was falsch? Denn ich will jetzt was


 
CARS kann man schon kaufen, da gab es genug Berichte auf PCGH. Sammelthread:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ationen/181058-sammelthread-project-cars.html
Ich habe es aber nicht, da ich sowas nicht mit Tastaur spielen will.


----------



## batmaan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

das Spiel ist nichts für mich. Will ein Rennspiel im klassischen sinne.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



batmaan schrieb:


> das Spiel ist nichts für mich. Will ein Rennspiel im klassischen sinne.


 
Was meinst du damit?

Ich würde mir mal diese Grafik (kommt aus dem CARS-Sammelthread) anschauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Es gibt auf dem PC leider nichts was auch nur annähernd an Forza 4 oder gt 5 dran kommt (meine Meinung). Es gibt zwar einige echt gute Sims auf PC aber keiner kann mit der Vielfalt (Strecken und Autos) eines GT 5 mithalten.(Ich habe vor allem keine Lust nur eine Handvoll Autos zu fahren). Außerdem finde ich den Karriere Modus von GT 5 viel motivierender als z.B. von einen Simbin Spiel. Shift 2 hatte ich mal kurz angespielt (es hat mir aber überhaupt nicht gefallen)


> wie findet ihr injection?


Race Injection ist ja nichts anderes als race 07 + alle dlcs/Addons(am besten du spielst einfach die Demo von GTR Evolution)


----------



## batmaan (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

nachdem ich jetzt eine Marktübersicht habe, muss ich wie ich 15 sagen, dass es keine Autopspiele wie forza bzw. gt gibt. Schade eigentlich. Der hier vorgestellte Rest scheint zwar auch ganz gut, nur nicht  so gut ( und sowas suche ich )wie die o.g Spiele


----------



## batmaan (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

so, hab mir jetzt f1 gekauft.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Also Shift 2 gibts z.Z. für nur 5€ bei Origin, für denn Preis hab ich es mir geholt mehr hätte ich auch nicht ausgegeben und ingrunde ist es ja fast wie Forza.


----------



## batmaan (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

nee, das ist nicht mein Ding. F1 war auch recht günstig von daher ganz ok. Kommt aber nicht an Forza ran.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

rfactor1,2 mit g25 Lenkrad, hat damals viel spaß damit


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Matthy schrieb:


> rfactor1,2 mit g25 Lenkrad, hat damals viel spaß damit


 
Und macht immer noch Spass


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem PC leider nichts was auch nur annähernd an Forza 4 oder gt 5 dran kommt (meine Meinung). Es gibt zwar einige echt gute Sims auf PC aber keiner kann mit der Vielfalt (Strecken und Autos) eines GT 5 mithalten.(Ich habe vor allem keine Lust nur eine Handvoll Autos zu fahren)


 

Dafür gibt es kostenfreie Mods für so gut wie jede Rennsim. Neue Fahrzeuge, neue Strecken. Da kommen die typischen Konsolen"simulationen" nicht mit.


----------



## gangville (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Race Driver Grid
> 
> 
> Der letzte gute NFS Teil ist "Most Wanted"(Die Serie ist dem Tod geweiht)




NFS Carbon fand ich aber auch klasse.
Aber ab NFS ProStreet abwärts war es kacke.

NFS Shift 1 fand ich auch einigermaßen in ordnung, war mir aber ein möchtegernsimulator.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Marmor, Stein und Eisen bricht, aber
Need for Speed World - Introduction + World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell
nicht!
*World* wird nach wie vor von Seiten EA/Black Box gehegt und gepflegt. Ist wie ein guter Rotwein, wird mit den Jahren immer besser!


----------



## conspiracy (22. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es kostenfreie Mods für so gut wie jede Rennsim. Neue Fahrzeuge, neue Strecken. Da kommen die typischen Konsolen"simulationen" nicht mit.


 
Genau, du solltest vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und auch mal ein paar anderen Rennspielen eine Chance geben, die bereits genannten Rennspiele bieten einiges und haben zum Teil weitaus mehr Realismus als GT oder Forza, die vielleicht ne große Auswahl an Autos haben und ne ordentliche Fahrphysik aber auch sehr steril daherkommen  ansonsten ist die NFS Reihe nicht das beste Beispiel für Simulation, die Shifts sind aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



conspiracy schrieb:


> ...ansonsten ist die NFS Reihe nicht das beste Beispiel für Simulation, die Shifts sind aber nicht schlecht.


 
Die bisherigen NfS-Teile sind wohl durch die Bank weg Arcade-/Fun-Racer. Bei NfS Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed bemühten sich EA/SlightlyMad Studios, simulationslastige Rennspiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Herausgekommen sind Rennspiele mit einem gewissen Realismusanspruch, _mehr aber auch nicht_. Zudem der zweite Teil derart fehlerbehaftet ist, dass es einem sämtlichen Spielspaß verdirbt. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, via "Komplettumbau" mit Community-Patches und Mods fast ein neues Spiel zu erschaffen ( NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads ) ist's erträglich, _mehr aber auch nicht_. Ich hab's durchgemacht, bin kuriert, freue mich auf Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Assetto Corsa wird hoffentlich was richtig gutes. Aber Shift 2 mit Community Patch plus ein paar Mods ist nicht schlecht. Ist dann zwar immer noch keine echte Sim, aber macht für zwischendurch Spaß. Aber kommt dann immer noch nicht an rF2 ran. Mal gucken. iRacing steht bald bei mir an.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> ...iRacing steht bald bei mir an.


 Berichte mal -in einem eigenen Thread- wie Deine Erfahrungen mit *iRacing* sind, thx!


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich spiele seit heute Race 07 (mit dem GTR Evolution Mod). Das ist das beste Rennspiel das ich kenne. Die Grafik ist nicht die Beste. Alles andere ist genial. 

Ich fahre in einer Liga bei F1 2011, aber ich glaube nicht mehr lange. Die Fahrphysik, Einstellmöglichkeiten (Telemetrie) ist so wie es sich in einem Rennspiel gehört. Ich bin beeindruckt. Mein Clancheffe hat mich darauf gebracht und wir haben vor einen eigenen dedizierten Server laufen zu lassen wo wir vielleicht regelmäßig Rennen veranstalten werden. Wer interesse hat kann sich ja melden. 

Für F1 Fans wie mir empfiehlt sich der "Race Injection Mod" (30€) von Ende 2011 der auch nochmal die Grafik etwas verbessern soll. Mit diesem Mod kostet es 50€ (ohne 20€). Also das Hauptspiel "Race 07" - 5€, "Evo Mod" - 15€.
Steam benötigt. 

Meine erste Strecke vorhin: Nordschleife mit BMW Touring Car. i love it..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit heute Race 07 (mit dem GTR Evolution Mod). Das ist das beste Rennspiel das ich kenne. Die Grafik ist nicht die Beste. Alles andere ist genial.


 Also wenn die Grafik nicht _sooo_ dolle sein muss, damit's eines der _besten_ Rennspiel sein soll, gäbe es mehrere Alternativen, zum Bleistift rfactor 1 & 2 oder netKar-Pro . Aber Race 07 hat auch was.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich nehm mal an du meinst nicht Simulationen, sondern Racegames allgemein, dann NFS Shift2 und Racedriver Grid. Letzteres gibts grad im Blödmarkt für 2,49€.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

iRacing finde ich zu teuer. Man zahlt für die Sim ansich, und dann für jede Strecke und jedes Sonderfahrzeug. Da richtige Sims Geld kosten ist mir klar, aber das ist dann doch zu viel des Guten. Wenn ich pCars oder sogar ACR sehe, loost rF2 dann doch Grafisch siemlich ab. Schade nach den riesigen Erwartungen. 


Bitten meinen neuen Post zwecks Sim Event beachten!!!


----------



## leopard95 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

GTR 2(natürlich nur mit Mods) und nichts anderes.


----------



## semimasta (22. August 2012)

Den geilsten Sound hatte GT Legends (Pantera od. Mustang - ein Traum)
Life for Speed hat ein super Fahrgefühl und Tyre flexing.
Race 07 ist sehr gut (Regenrennen)!
GTR 2 ist technisch etwas hinter Race 07
aber hat für mich die tollsten Autos...

Schwer sich zu entscheiden...
...kommendes Jahr kommen ja schon unverschämt viele neue Rennsims... 
Neues Lenkrad muss her!

Cya Yakup


----------



## gh0st76 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Dieses Jahr reicht schon. Da kommt Assetto Corsa. Da wird es jede andere Simulation gegen schwer haben. Grafisch verdammt gut und von der Physik her besser als LfS oder iRacing.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Bis jetzt gibts ja nur Vermutungen. Wenn eine Game, es sollen ja einige dieses Jahr kommen, eine waschechte Sim ist, können wir schon froh sein. Leider gibts ja nicht viel in Sachen GTR3. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Geheimtipp. Ich werd auf GTR3 setzen und die anderen natürlich auch erstmal testen. Ansonsten Asetto Corsa. Ist ja von den Machern von nK Pro.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gibts ja nur Vermutungen. Wenn eine Game, es sollen ja einige dieses Jahr kommen, eine waschechte Sim ist, können wir schon froh sein. Leider gibts ja nicht viel in Sachen GTR3. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Geheimtipp. Ich werd auf GTR3 setzen und die anderen natürlich auch erstmal testen. Ansonsten Asetto Corsa. Ist ja von den Machern von nK Pro.


 
Vermutungen? Das konnte man auf der CG fahren. Laut den Kroenke und Bötcher ist die Physik jetzt schon in der Beta besser als bei LfS oder iRacing. Sound ist auch genial und die Grafik muss sich nicht hinter pCars verstecken.


----------



## Al3x (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Wenn du auf SIM stehst kommst du an GTR2 und Race07 nicht vorbei.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Man sollte unterscheiden arcade racer und Simulation racer, Mischung von beiden

Arcade racer wären NFS most wanted , underground 1 und 2 und undercover  the run, hot pursuit.
Simulation racer gtr evolution, race race 07, colin mcrea 03 04 05, grid,  rfactor, 
Mischung nfs pro street, shift shift 2,dirt Dirt 2 dirt 3, trackmania


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa wird hoffentlich was richtig gutes.[...]


 
Das Game wird sicherlich klasse. Hab das auf der GC angespielt, mit einem Fanatec Lenkrad und mit Rennsitz, der sich auch bewegte und das alles fühlte sich sehr realistisch an 
Ich will aber nicht wissen, was Lenkrad, Pedale und Rennsitz kosten


----------



## gh0st76 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Game wird sicherlich klasse. Hab das auf der GC angespielt, mit einem Fanatec Lenkrad und mit Rennsitz, der sich auch bewegte und das alles fühlte sich sehr realistisch an
> Ich will aber nicht wissen, was Lenkrad, Pedale und Rennsitz kosten


 

Kann ich dir sagen. Clubsport Wheelbase 450 Euro. BMW M3 GT2 Wheelrim 250, F1 Rim 180 Euro. Pedale 250. Das Rennsport Cockpit war glaube ich an einer DBox angeschlossen. Ist auch nicht ideal.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht wissen, was ... Rennsitz kosten...


 Doch, Du _willst_ es wissen  Der 'Rennsitz' heißt 'RennSportCockpit', kostet ohne Zubehör um die 1.100, zuzüglich 'Triple Monitor Stand' für 249, 'Keyboardholder'/Lenkradbefestigung für 79,95 T€uronen. Luxus für Hardware-Enthusiasten *räusper*  Fanatec Webshop


----------



## gh0st76 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Doch, Du _willst_ es wissen  Der 'Rennsitz' heißt 'RennSportCockpit', kostet ohne Zubehör um die 1.100, zuzüglich 'Triple Monitor Stand' für 249, 'Keyboardholder'/Lenkradbefestigung für 79,95 T€uronen. Luxus für Hardware-Enthusiasten *räusper*  Fanatec Webshop


 
Dazu musst du noch das DBox System rechnen. 

Preisliste  D-BOX  Motion Simula

Das geht günstiger und besser. 

Zum Beispiel sowas hier. 
Fanatec CSW Testfahrt von Martin Krönke auf dem PIEZ Motion Sim - YouTube

Ein selbstbau Aluframe mit Simxperience Aktuatoren.

Motion Starter Kits For DIY Sim Builders


----------



## KatanaxXx (16. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



byaliar schrieb:


> Arcade racer wären  the run,


  Stimmt nicht ganz, "The Run" ist kein reines Arcade Rennspiel sondern auch ne Mischung aus Simulation und Arcade Rennspiel 



gruss


----------



## 1awd1 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, "The Run" ist kein reines Arcade Rennspiel sondern auch ne Mischung aus Simulation und Arcade Rennspiel
> 
> 
> 
> gruss



So ziemlich alle NFS Spiele sind soweit von Simulationen entfernt wie es nur geht. Auch The Run hat mit Sim nix zu tun und ist nen reiner Arcade Titel (was grundsätzlich ja auch nicht schlimm ist).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, "The Run" ist kein reines Arcade Rennspiel sondern auch ne Mischung aus Simulation und Arcade Rennspiel
> gruss


 ...und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, um welche sich die liebe Sonne dreht...


----------



## steffen0278 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, um welche sich die liebe Sonne dreht...


 

Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## stayxone (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Nunja ich würde soweit gehen und sagen das NFS Porsche eine Simulation ist und NFS Shift und SHIFT2 Semi Simulationen das wars dann denn alles andere aus der NFS Reihe ist einfach nur Arcade!

Was das "Beste" Autospiel betrifft denke ich wirds schwer zu sagen DAS ist es, es gibt viele gute Autospiele wie zum Beispiel Test Drive Unlimited oder eben auch rFactor was mit seinen ganzen Mods noch immer unangefochten ist.

Es gibt dann aber auch noch Games wie GTR2 oder Netkar Pro und auch NFS Shift2 kann Spass machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



stayxone schrieb:


> Nunja ich würde soweit gehen und sagen das NFS Porsche eine Simulation ist und NFS Shift und SHIFT2 Semi Simulationen...


 Du bist _*zu weit*_ gegangen! 
Mal im ernst () Need for Speed _ist_ und _bleibt_ Need for Speed, nicht Need for _Simulation_. Action, fahr & Spaß und fertsch.


----------



## Iro540 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ja, das stimmt, NfS bleibt NfS. Sieht man ja am aktuellen Part das es nen Arcade Racer wie aus dem Bilderbuch ist.
Aus meiner Erfahrung sind Gtr, Race 07 und rfactor (pCars habe ich noch nicht mit Lenkrad gespielt) simulationen. Grid, dirt usw. simulationen was das handling betrifft, aber nicht was das game-setting betrifft. Hier hat man nur rudimentaere wagen-einstellmoeglichkeiten. Bei gtr und aehnlichen kann man halt einfach alles einstellen; fast so wie bei realen rennwagen.
Und nfs wierd ich niemals mitm lenkrad spielen. Joypad reicht da vollkommen aus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Iro540 schrieb:


> Und nfs wierd ich niemals mitm lenkrad spielen. Joypad reicht da vollkommen aus.


 Richtig!  Auch nur der _Versuch_, einen Acrade-Titel á la Need for Speed mit einem Lenkrad zu spielen, endet mit verknoteten Armen...


----------



## steffen0278 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich oute mich dann mal:

Ich spiele ab und zu noch NfS Porsche. Ich find das einfach geil das Spiel. Vor allem die Wagen tunen zu können.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich oute mich dann mal: Ich spiele ab und zu noch *NfS Porsche*.


 Es sei Dir verziehen.
Wo sich hier gerade ge-outed wird: Als Mitglied eines Clans bin ich hier & da mal in *NfS World* unterwegs. Und jetzt bitte _nicht_ mit Tomaten und Steinen nach mir werfen...


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich oute mich dann mal:
> 
> Ich spiele ab und zu noch NfS Porsche. Ich find das einfach geil das Spiel. Vor allem die Wagen tunen zu können.



Und? Würde es auf Win7 laufen, tät ich sicher auch noch zocken. ND4SP und Porsche waren mit das beste! Hab noch meinen alten PC und werde das sicher wieder anzocken.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich hab Win 7 Ultim. 64Bit. Und es läuft super


----------



## bludi007 (30. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Win 7 Ultim. 64Bit. Und es läuft super



Hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen vorgenommen?


----------



## AchtBit (30. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Hier meine Top 5 Liste

1. Shift2
2. Flatout UC
3. Dirt 2
4. DTM R. Driver 3
5. Juiced 2


----------



## steffen0278 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen vorgenommen?


 
Nein hab ich nicht. Installiert und fertig


----------



## bludi007 (30. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein hab ich nicht. Installiert und fertig



Dann muss ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## kaepernickus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es sei Dir verziehen.
> Wo sich hier gerade ge-outed wird: Als Mitglied eines Clans bin ich hier & da mal in *NfS World* unterwegs. Und jetzt bitte _nicht_ mit Tomaten und Steinen nach mir werfen...


 
keine Tomaten und Steine... Fackeln und Heugabeln!!!

Wenn es seit Release wirklich merklich besser geworden ist, werf ich vll. auch mal einen Blick auf NfS World. Aber jetzt ist erstmal Most Wanted dran.

und GT Legends ist btw. eines der genialsten Spiele!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Naja, im direkten Vergleich fällt *World* gegen das neue *Most Wanted* schon _etwas_ ab.
*World* ist mehr so der Mix aus NfS' *Evergreens*...


----------



## Volcom (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich hab mir vor kurzem NFS:Shift 1 geholt da ich einen ähnlichen Rennspielhybriden wie Forza3 usw. gesucht hab. Zwar hab ich einen Bogen um die berüchtigten Drift-rennen gemacht um auf Frustige Momente ähnlich wie bei Dirt 3 zu verzichten. Was ich bisher gesehen hab hat mich dafür vollstens überzeugt. Ein klasse Pendant zu Forza auf der Xbox. Tolle Fahrer-Ki inkl. fahrfehler, ein super Cockpitgefühl und tolle Sounds. 
Ein überraschungstitel für mich da ich eigentlich nichtmehr viel auf die nfs serie gebe.

Wenns allerdings ruppiger zugehen soll eben Dirt 3. Das sind von nun an ersteinmal meine beiden Rennspiele die mir alles nötige bieten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



Volcom schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor kurzem NFS:Shift 1...


 ...na denn, allzeit gute _virtuelle_ Fahrt und viel Spaß! 
Für denn Fall, dass Du 'Dein' Shift etwas 'tunen' möchtest - Klick-mich-an.


----------



## Volcom (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ui, vielen dank - das guck ich mir gerne an


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

PC Rennspiele gibt es leider wie ich finde nicht sehr viele gute. Zumindest nicht wenn man keine Hardcore Sim oder kein Hardcore Arcade haben möchte. Meine Favoriten sind NFS Shift 1+2 und die Dirt Reihe.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



JoaBa schrieb:


> PC Rennspiele gibt es leider wie ich finde nicht sehr viele gute. Zumindest nicht wenn man keine Hardcore Sim oder kein Hardcore Arcade haben möchte. Meine Favoriten sind NFS Shift 1+2 und die Dirt Reihe.


Also wenn man etwas Arcadiges möchte kann ich Trackmania und Driver SF empfehlen.


----------



## Ben2010 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Naja... Shift ist ja so ein Arcade/Sim Mix... nicht 100% Arcade

In dem Fall würde ich evtl. mal ein Auge auf Project CARS werfen. Ist zwar noch in der Alpha aber man kann die jetzt schon erwerben und spielen - wobei einem natürlich klar sein sollte, dass es noch eine Alpha ist. Das Spiel ist von dem gleichen Studio das vorher die Shift Reihe gemacht hat - mit einem kleinen Tick mehr Simulationsanteil - allerdings wenn du Shift magst dürfte dir das zusagen.

Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Race 07 ist ne beinharte Sim. Zumindest die erste SIM wo mein Gamepad zu sensibel anspricht weil die Achsen in übelste Prezisionstiefen berechnet sind. Wenn man die Genauigkeit der Achsen runterrechnet, ist es mit dem Stick schon ein Glücksfall, wenn man mal eine Lenkbewegung fliesend hinbekommt. Als kleinen Trost kann man aber den Lenkeinschlag, geschwindigkeitsabhäng bis 100%, rausregeln


----------



## Richtschütze (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Race 07 ist ne beinharte Sim. Zumindest die erste SIM wo mein Gamepad zu sensibel anspricht weil die Achsen in übelste Prezisionstiefen berechnet sind. Wenn man die Genauigkeit der Achsen runterrechnet, ist es mit dem Stick schon ein Glücksfall, wenn man mal eine Lenkbewegung fliesend hinbekommt. Als kleinen Trost kann man aber den Lenkeinschlag, geschwindigkeitsabhäng bis 100%, rausregeln



Ist nur eine einstellungssache.
Mit Pad gefahren:GTR 2 - YouTube


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Wirklich schnell wirst du mit Pad bei keiner der heutigen Sims. Man kann sie meist zwar so einstellen, das man ne Unfallfreie Runde fährt aber das wars auch schon. Wenn man wirklich flott unterwegs sein möchte führt kein Weg an nem Lenkrad und Pedalen vorbei. Spätestens dann, wenn das Auto mal nicht so nen Mordsgrip wie die GT´s in GTR2 oder Race 07 haben. 

Und ganz nebenbei wird natürlich auch das Fahrerlebnis in ganz andere Regionen gehoben.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Als Sim fahre ich regelmäßig (Liga und Events): rFactor 1, GTR 2, Race07, GTR Evo
Zwischendurch zum abschalten und entspannen: TDU 2, NfS Porsche


----------



## Richtschütze (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

awd du hast das verlinkte Video gesehen? Der Typ fährt mit Pad und das auch noch sehr schnell und konstant. Das man nur mit wheel gut und schnell fahren kann ist falsch.

btt: @TE - was ist dir wichtig? Hammergrafik oder realistische Fahrphysik?

mfg.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Habe mir letzt "F1 2012" geholt. Spiele das Game mit dem "Driving Force GT" Lenkrad.
Muss sagen es ist wirklich sehr schön gemacht. 
Ist eher Simulation wie Arcade (versteht sich von selbst ^^) aber genau das wollte ich auch und wie ich finde, ist es wirklich toll umgesetzt worden.

Kann ich echt empfehlen alles Überbrückung zum hoffentlich genialen "Project Cars" das ja nächstes Jahr rauskommen soll


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Dezember 2012)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> awd du hast das verlinkte Video gesehen? Der Typ fährt mit Pad und das auch noch sehr schnell und konstant. Das man nur mit wheel gut und schnell fahren kann ist falsch.
> 
> btt: @TE - was ist dir wichtig? Hammergrafik oder realistische Fahrphysik?
> 
> mfg.



Ja, hab das Video gesehen (was soll man da auch sehen? Eine einzelne relativ saubere Runde in der Aussenansicht ohne Gegner). Trotzdem  bleib ich dabei, dass man mit Pad nicht so gut fahren kann wie mit nem Lenkrad. Mit Pad kannst du nicht annähernd so sauber, schnell und feinfühlig reagieren, wie es mit nem Lenkrad und Pedalen geht und spätestens, wenns in den Grenzbereich geht fehlt jegliches Feedback vom Auto. Das kann ein Pad nunmal nicht darstellen. Um sauber im Rennen über die Distanz zu kommen brauchst du da aber.


----------



## Richtschütze (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Ja, hab das Video gesehen (was soll man da auch sehen? Eine einzelne relativ saubere Runde in der Aussenansicht ohne Gegner). Trotzdem  bleib ich dabei, dass man mit Pad nicht so gut fahren kann wie mit nem Lenkrad. Mit Pad kannst du nicht annähernd so sauber, schnell und feinfühlig reagieren, wie es mit nem Lenkrad und Pedalen geht und spätestens, wenns in den Grenzbereich geht fehlt jegliches Feedback vom Auto. Das kann ein Pad nunmal nicht darstellen. Um sauber im Rennen über die Distanz zu kommen brauchst du da aber.



Stimmt nicht aber ich will mich nich streiten. Der dort gefahren ist den kenne ich, er kann all das was die "großen" mit dem wheel können. Sauber, feinfühlig ect. halt alles was du einen Padfahrer nicht zutraust. Er fuhr auch im Ligabetrieb mit bei Racersleague und immer vorn mit dabei, da gibt es viele Autos. Es gibt Leute die können das mit dem Pad richtig gut und wheel user wollen oder können es nicht wahrhaben - einfach mal übern Tellerrand schaun.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich will ja auch nicht abstreiten, dass man mit Pad nicht die ein oder andere halbwegs brauchbare Runde fahren kann, nur gibt es halt Grenzen. Mein Wheel und meine Pedale geben mir Feedback über das, was das Fahrzeug grade macht. Das kann ein Pad nicht (außer vielleicht nen bissl vibrieren). Bevor ich sehe, das ich Grip verliere merke ich es im Lenkrad und kann so schon Rutscher oder Dreher abfangen, bevor ich sie optisch wahrnehme (darauf muss ich bei nem Pad erst warten und grade im Simbereich in der Cockpitperspektive ist das nicht einfach, meist auch gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig zu sehen). Die PC Sims sind einfach was das FFB angeht sehr weit vorn (kein Vergleich zu dem ganzen Konsolenzeug wie GT5 und Forza). Dann kommt da noch die viel bessere Dosierbarkeit hinzu. Lenkräder machen i.d.R. zwischen 500° und 900° (je nach Fahrzeug und Einstellung), bei nem Pad kann ich mit Stick vielleicht 140° Lenkbewegung umsetzen. Gleiches bei der Bremse und beim Gas. Meine Bremse ist Druckempfindlich (Loadcell) und lässt sich sehr genau dosieren (1024er Auflösung bei Bremse und Gaspedal). Das macht sich alles bemerkbar, wenn man schneller wird und Autos bewegt, die mehr Leistung als Grip haben und nicht in die NFS Reihe gehören. 

Ich möchte mal sehen, wie man mit Pad z.B. die Corvette in iracing (hier sind die Strecken nicht so glatt gebügelt wie bei den Simbin Titeln) über Road Atlanta oder eine beliebige andere Strecke, die nen bissl anspruchsvoller ist prügelt, mit schalten, zwischengas, trailbraking und ohne jegliche Fahrhilfen, das ganze in der einzig verfügbaren Perspektive (Cockpit) und dann dabei noch schnell sein. 

Will mich da aber auch nicht ewig mit dir drüber streiten, gebe hier auch nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung zum besten. Habe ne zeit als Admin in der ESL den Race07 Bereich mit betreut und da gab es sogar mal Diskussionen eine Lenkradpflicht einzuführen, da man die Padfahrer in stressigen Situationen auf der Strecke, wo schnell reagiert werden musste sehr schnell erkannt hat (aufgrund der meist daraus resultierenden Unfälle).

Also nimms mir nicht böse aber ich bleib dabei, dass das Lenkrad bei gleichen Bedingungen immer schneller ist als das Pad (Gründe hab ich ja oben aufgezählt).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Das _ist _aber auch alles _nicht _leicht. Von der Sache her kann ich euch beiden jeweils, etwas mehr und/oder weniger, recht geben. Auch ich hab' beides durch: Lenkrad+Pedale / Gamepad. Da der Sinn einer Sim die möglichst realitätsnahe virtuelle Abbildung ist, sind Lenkrad + Pedale nur folgerichtig. Spaß-/Arcaderaser machen mit Gamepad einfach mehr Spaß- und Sinn (in der Regel Verfolgerperspektive). Ergo: Selbst wenn man mit Gamepad bei einer Sim ganz ordentlich vorwärts kommt, Sinn macht es nicht unbedingt. Oder steuert wer sein _reales_ Auto mit einem Gamepad?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Im Moment suche eine gute alternative zu Gran Turismo 4, optisch sollte es gleichwertig sein oder besser. Was Functionalität angeht darf es eher wie Gran Turismo 2 sein, Rennen fahren, Geld verdienen, Autos kaufen, Auto mit verbesserungen Austatten(Motor, Turbo, Bremsen, Reifen etc) und Lizenzen?
Im Moment spiele zwar Gran Turismo 4 aber so ganz zufriedenstellend ist es einfach nicht.
Was mich daran stört ist die furchtbare Lenkung da man nahezu immer aus den Kurven geschleudert wird, Das Feinabstimmende Tuning ist mir auch wurscht da davon eh nichts verstehe.(Kein Auto Freak)


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Außer Gran Turismo 5 und Farza 4 sind mir keine Spiele bekannt die das bieten was du suchst.


----------



## Anubis12334 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

was ist mit autoclubrevolution ?


----------



## AchtBit (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch nicht abstreiten, dass man mit Pad nicht die ein oder andere halbwegs brauchbare Runde fahren kann, nur gibt es halt Grenzen. Mein Wheel und meine Pedale geben mir Feedback über das, was das Fahrzeug grade macht. Das kann ein Pad nicht (außer vielleicht nen bissl vibrieren). Bevor ich sehe, das ich Grip verliere merke ich es im Lenkrad und kann so schon Rutscher oder Dreher abfangen, bevor ich sie optisch wahrnehme (darauf muss ich bei nem Pad erst warten und grade im Simbereich in der Cockpitperspektive ist das nicht einfach, meist auch gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig zu sehen). Die PC Sims sind einfach was das FFB angeht sehr weit vorn (kein Vergleich zu dem ganzen Konsolenzeug wie GT5 und Forza). Dann kommt da noch die viel bessere Dosierbarkeit hinzu. Lenkräder machen i.d.R. zwischen 500° und 900° (je nach Fahrzeug und Einstellung), bei nem Pad kann ich mit Stick vielleicht 140° Lenkbewegung umsetzen. Gleiches bei der Bremse und beim Gas. Meine Bremse ist Druckempfindlich (Loadcell) und lässt sich sehr genau dosieren (1024er Auflösung bei Bremse und Gaspedal). Das macht sich alles bemerkbar, wenn man schneller wird und Autos bewegt, die mehr Leistung als Grip haben und nicht in die NFS Reihe gehören.
> 
> Ich möchte mal sehen, wie man mit Pad z.B. die Corvette in iracing (hier sind die Strecken nicht so glatt gebügelt wie bei den Simbin Titeln) über Road Atlanta oder eine beliebige andere Strecke, die nen bissl anspruchsvoller ist prügelt, mit schalten, zwischengas, trailbraking und ohne jegliche Fahrhilfen, das ganze in der einzig verfügbaren Perspektive (Cockpit) und dann dabei noch schnell sein.
> 
> ...




Wers glaubt. Ein paar Rundenrekorde hatte ich in Shift2 mit dem Egg lange behaupten können. Und ein paar Top Ten Zeiten in engen Stadtkursen hab ich mit meiner Corvette und 1200PS auf der Hinterachse gehalten. Gamepad, alle Fahrhilfen bis auf ABS, aus


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Wers glaubt. Ein paar Rundenrekorde hatte ich in Shift2 mit dem Egg lange behaupten können. Und ein paar Top Ten Zeiten in engen Stadtkursen hab ich mit meiner Corvette und 1200PS auf der Hinterachse gehalten. Gamepad, alle Fahrhilfen bis auf ABS, aus



Ich spreche von Simulationen und nicht von Arcade Spielen wie Shift, Gran Turismo und Dirt! Das FFB, was z.B. shift abliefert ist nen Witz, genau wie die Fahrphysik. Da kannst du tatsächlich mal keine Vorteile aus nem Lenkrad ziehen, wie denn auch bei dem grauenvollen und nicht nachvollziehbaren Fahrverhalten!?


----------



## AchtBit (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Nur zur Info. Ich verwende grundsätzlich kein Force Feedback, weil sich das bei mir störend, auf das Feingefühl für analoge Achsen auswirkt. Und meistens da, wo hochprezise Korrekturen an der Achse erfordelich sind. 


Nur 1 Rennspiel zock ich mit FFB, Flatout2. Da ists Jacke wie Hose, weil die Steuerung in etwa, der Empfindlichkeit und Reaktion, einer Teermaschine gleicht kommt.


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Ich verwende grundsätzlich kein Force Feedback, weil sich das bei mir störend, auf das Feingefühl für analoge Achsen auswirkt. Und meistens da, wo hochprezise Korrekturen an der Achse erfordelich sind.
> 
> Nur 1 Rennspiel zock ich mit FFB, Flatout2. Da ists Jacke wie Hose, weil die Steuerung in etwa, der Empfindlichkeit und Reaktion, einer Teermaschine gleicht kommt.



Wir reden hier von zwei verschiedenen Sachen. Du redest von Spielen, die mal schnell zwischendurch dem Zocker die Zeit vertreiben sollen und das ohne jeden Anspruch an Realität (weder bei Fahrphysik noch bei der Steuerung). 
Ich rede von Sims, wo ein Mindestmaß an nachvollziehbarer Fahrphysik vorrausgesetzt ist. Hier blockieren beim bremsen auch mal Räder, ABS gibts meist nicht (auch nicht optional), beim beschleunigen muss ich das Gas dosieren, da ich sonst Über- oder Untersteuern habe, teilweise ändern sich die Gripverhältnisse neben der Ideallinie, Autos verhalten sich mit Windschatten anders als ohne, Reifen verschleissen, ein leerer werdender Tank wirkt sich auf die Fahreigenschaften aus, usw........ Das alles merkst du in deinem Pad nicht, ich in meinem Lenkrad und meinen Pedalen schon. Mit gern mal über 30 anderen Leuten auf der Strecke und Rennen die auch mal länger als 10 Minuten dauern (fahre regelmässig 45 Minuten Rennen) sollte es auch dem letzten Konsolenspieler einleuchten, dass ein Pad da nicht das geeignete und schon gar nicht das schnellere Mittel der Wahl ist.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Es gibt einfach 1. K.O Kriterium gegen pads, du kannst Gas / Bremse nicht dosieren. Beim Pad gibt es nur 100 % gas oder Bremse, und ja ein Pad fahrer ist sicher nicht so gut wie ein Lenkrad fahrer. Genügend gründe würden aufgezählt. 

2. K.O Kriterium Das Lenken ist eben beschränkt, und nicht so feinfühlig wie am Lenkrad. Du kannst Kurven nicht fein nehmen, sondern nur grob. Und bei LFS hat man gemerkt, das ein pad gegen ein Lenkrad nix ausrichten kann.

3. Ich gebe zu ich kann mit Gas pedal und lenkrad nicht umgehen, ich bin in Sim Games kein ernster gegner. Ich besitzte auch das Force GT Lenkrad, aber ich bin nicht gut genug um leute damit unter druck zu setzten im Rennen. Schade das wäre sicher intressant, wenn ich es behherschen würde. Allein die Online schlachten, auf 0,100 zu fahren ist bestimmt mehr als Spannend wenn man es kann. Ich habe es in LFS getestet, aber fahre nur hinterher und bin kein ernster Gegner.


----------



## Galford (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach 1. K.O Kriterium gegen pads, du kannst Gas / Bremse nicht dosieren. *Beim Pad gibt es nur 100 % gas oder Bremse*, und ja ein Pad fahrer ist sicher nicht so gut wie ein Lenkrad fahrer. Genügend gründe würden aufgezählt.


 
Warum liegt wohl "Gas" und Bremse" auf dem Xbox360 Gamepad (welche inzwischen so gut wie im jedem PC-Rennspiel vollständig unterstützt wird) in der Regel auf den beiden ANALOGEN Triggern? Man kann dossieren - vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren, anstatt immer nur komplett durchzudrücken? - nur zugegebenermaßen nicht übermäßig gefühlvoll. Aber im Prinzip stimmt deine Aussage (nur 100% Gas oder Bremse) zu großen Teilen eben nicht mehr, bzw. ist sie überholt. Da musst du schon ein sehr altes Gamepad ausgraben, dass nicht wenigsten 2 analoge Trigger hat. Oder das Spiel ist so alt, das es den entsprechenden Kontroller nicht im vollen Umfang unterstützt.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe in meinen Daumen weniger Gefühl das in meinem Zeigefingern


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Also ich denke schon, dass man mit einem Pad genauso schnell fahren kann.
Ich meine es ist alles eine Sache der Übung, ich persöhnlich kann es nicht, aber es gibt auch bestimmt Leute die es tuen.

Ps: Die 100 sind geknackt


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von zwei verschiedenen Sachen. Du redest von Spielen, die mal schnell zwischendurch dem Zocker die Zeit vertreiben sollen und das ohne jeden Anspruch an Realität (weder bei Fahrphysik noch bei der Steuerung).
> Ich rede von Sims, wo ein Mindestmaß an nachvollziehbarer Fahrphysik vorrausgesetzt ist. Hier blockieren beim bremsen auch mal Räder, ABS gibts meist nicht (auch nicht optional), beim beschleunigen muss ich das Gas dosieren, da ich sonst Über- oder Untersteuern habe, teilweise ändern sich die Gripverhältnisse neben der Ideallinie, Autos verhalten sich mit Windschatten anders als ohne, Reifen verschleissen, ein leerer werdender Tank wirkt sich auf die Fahreigenschaften aus, usw........ Das alles merkst du in deinem Pad nicht, ich in meinem Lenkrad und meinen Pedalen schon. Mit gern mal über 30 anderen Leuten auf der Strecke und Rennen die auch mal länger als 10 Minuten dauern (fahre regelmässig 45 Minuten Rennen) sollte es auch dem letzten Konsolenspieler einleuchten, dass ein Pad da nicht das geeignete und schon gar nicht das schnellere Mittel der Wahl ist.


 
Doch wir reden schon vom Gleichen. Meine Aussage betrifft u.a. auch GT Racing und Live for Speed. Es ist nämlich Jacke wie Annorak was für ein Spiel. Es kommt einzig und alleine auf die Empfindlichkeit der Steuerung an. Und sowas wie eine Simulation kann niemals dem realen Verhalten entsprechen, weil in der REalität viel zu viele bedingte physische Enflüsse dazukommen und in keiner PC Sim je ein Schwerpunktempfinden, bzw. überhaupt keine Empfinden in Bezug auf phy. Masseträgheit, vermittelt werden kann. Der beste Simulator kann nur bis zum Eintritt, einer unvorhersehbar endenden Situation, entsprechendes Fahrverhalten nachahmen. Ich hab den Lappen jetzt fast 30 Jahren und in der Zeit schon unzählige Fahrzeuge, von Trappi bis 7,5 Tonner, gefahren, doch im Grenzbereich hat sich nicht ein Fahrzeug, so wie in einer Computer Simulation, verhalten. In der Realität reagiert man auch völlig anders, als in einer identisch simulierten Situation. 

Ich hab grosse 18t Stapler bedient, mit deren hochprezisen Sticksteuerung könnte man einen, auf der Gabelspitze befestigten, Faden durch ein Nadelöhr fädeln. Und ich kann nur sagen, mit so genau arbeitender Stick Steuerung, wäre es jederzeit möglich auch nen Ferrari zu steuern.  Doie Steuerung wäre ohnen Probleme machbar. Nur kaum jemand verfügt über das entsprechende Fingerspitzengefühl, denn das setzt einen langen Übungszeitraum voraus.



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach 1. K.O Kriterium gegen pads, du kannst Gas / Bremse nicht dosieren.



Wie um alles in der Welt kommst denn auf das schmale Brett?  Du kannst fei nicht, bei allem und jedem, von dir ausgehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ein Pad hat in Simulationen nichts zu suchen 
warum spielt man denn Rennsims ? .... eben, um ein realitätsnahes Fahren zu erreichen und das geht nur mit einem Lenkrad, und ich hab' noch kein Auto gesehen, welches man mit einem Pad lenken kann/will


----------



## marsu (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Hallo Community

Heute möchte ich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen um ein grandioses Phänomen im Netz zu veröffentlichen.
Seit ca. einem Jahr besitze ich eine Trackmania2 Account. Nachdem ich nun nach mehr oder minder exzessiver spielweise unter die Top500 in der Weltrangliste kahm, verlor das Spiel ein wenig an Dynamik. Ohne gescheite Online-community ist das dann doch zu trist und macht einsam. Doch jetzt kommen wir zum eigentlichen Sachverhalt. Mit meinem Freundeskreis, welcher eigentlich nicht so der Zockergemeinde zuzuordnen ist, treffe ich mich min 2mal im Monat, meist Freitag bei mir in der Wohnung um gechillt in Wochenende zu starten. So auch evtl. morgen wieder. Und dabei ist es schon eine sagenumwobene Legende geworden, dass wir dabei regelmäßig den Partymodus von Trackmania 2 auf meinem 37-Zoller aktivieren. Dadurch haben sich im Laufe der Zeit schon 4 Mann einen eigenen Account zugelegt um unter der Woche abends ein Wenig für die gemeinschaftlichen Events zu üben. Mittlerweile tummeln sich sage und schreibe 26 eingespeicherte Accounts in meinem Partymodus. Teilweise habe ich schon mit umwegen eigene Wagen für die anderen Teilnehmer erstellt. Doch wie kommt es zu diesem Dauerhype? Ein paar Fakten sind mir für die Ursaceh bekannt. Doch ein großes geheimnis besteht noch. Erstmal zu den Ursachen. 
Warum Trackmania 2 Canyon im Partymodus so beliebt is bzw. werden kann:

1. *Es ist simpel:* Das Fahrzeug behält seine Fahrpysik unter allen Umständen gleich. Es verliert lediglich ein paar karosserieteile oder verformt sich bei einem Crash. Somit sind die Passagen reproduzierbar

2. *Es ist optisch sehr ansprechend:* Die Umgebung ist athmosphärisch gestaltet. Der Sound passt. Das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist gut und die Karren sehen mit dem Spiegeleffekt einfach nur Heiß und sportlich aus.

3. *Die Jagd nach dem Tausendstel:* Dadurch, dass es sich meist um eine Art ralleyparcoures handelt in in den tausendstel-Bereich gemessen wird. Gestaltet sich die aufholjagd jedes mal Spannend.

 !!!!!! !!! !!! !!! ACHTUNG ACHTUNG !!! !!! !!! !!! !!!

kommen wir nun zu den eigentlichen Schlüsselelementen  !!! !!!

sicherheitshalber noch ein par Ausrufezeichen setzen  !!! !!! !!! !!!
 !!! !!! !!! !!!
 !!! !!! !!! !!!

So nun kann es losgehen.

*4. Das eigentliche Spielprinzip im Partymodus*

Jeder Spieler wird in einer Liste aufgenommen maximale Anzah 8 Teilnehmer. Identifiziert werden kann sich mit Name und Nationalflagge nach Wahl. Wohingegen die *WAGENLACKIERUNG BEDAUERLICHER WEISE PER ZUFALL BESTIMMT WIRD ÄRGER ÄRGER ÄRGER* ... Nadeo wird das wahrscheinlich bis zu meinem Tod nicht ändern 
Der erste Spieler legt nun eine Zeit vor. Egal wie schlecht diese Ausfällt. Nun sind die restlichen Spieler an der Reihe. Der Letzte Spieler im ersten Durchgang hat nun vorerst sozusagen das kürzeste Streichholz gezogen. Denn er muss mindestens ein tausendstel schneller sein, als der bis dahin langsamste Spieler. Die sog. Schnecke. Schafft er dies nicht, fährt er somit eine "rote Zeit" und verliert damit einen Versuch. _Die Anzahl der Versuche (optional lässt sich auch eine festgesetzte Zeit pro Spieler einsetzen.. ist aber weniger spannend) die jeder Spieler einer Map hat kann man vorab festlegen. Um die Spannung zuwahren und das Spiel nicht in die Länge zu ziehen empfiehlt sich eine Anzahl zwischen 4-6 Versuchen je nach Maplänge und Spieleranzahl_. Ok zurück zum Sachverhalt. Nun werden die Spieler sozusagen Aus selektiert. Profis können meist warten bis sie auf einen verbliebenen Gegner im Finale stoßen oder ihre Zeit bleibt einfach ungeschlagen. Die Anderen kämpfen verbittert ums Überleben. Dabei sieht man immer anhand der Ghostcars, welche Linien die Rivalen fahren. in den Checkpoints kann man sehen wie viel Vorsprung oder Rückstand man hat. die Auswahl an Strecken ist durch die Community nahezu grenzenlos! Damit ist ständig für Abwechslung gesorgt. Sollte der Mapzufall sgenerator noch eine Einstellfunktionen aufweisen oder EINFACH MAL VERNÜNFTIG ZUFÄLLIG AUSWÄHLEN STATT MANCHMAL 3MAL DIE SELBE MAP ZULADEN  , währe das ein weiterer Komfort. _zur Sicherheit einfach genügend Strecken in die Liste laden. wieder ein Detail, welches frühestens nach meinem Tode gefixt wird._

Um das einmal zusammenzufassen. Der Partymodus ähnelt den konzepten diverser Wii-Spiele und bietet obendrein noch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit. Statt verspielter Mariofiguren mit unerträglichen Stimmen im bekifften Rainboscolorstyle. Der Partymodus lässtwartenden die Möglichkeit für unnütze Kommentare zu ungewollten Fahrmanövern oder hilfreichen Tipps^. Und Zeit für ein Bierchen hat Man"n" auch noch während man wartet. "Dont Drink and Drive" Man kann dabei die Strecke studieren und die Fehler der anderen beobachten um etwaige Schwierigkeiten zu ermitteln. Man fachsimpelt über die Ideallinie und darüber welche Kurven oder Passagen man Driftfrei, im Vollgas oder ohne Anbremsen Fahren kann. Im Finale kann man für den jeweiligen Teilnehmer Partei ergreifen. Man kann nebenbei coole Musik hören und sich darüber unterhalten. Man kann sich nach einem Sieg feiern lassen oder den Gegner bespotten. Man kann eine Revanche fordern. Wer das Finale verliert muss einen Schnaps trinken  Man fiebert mit den anderen Mit oder fährt bewusst langsamer um die Spieldynamik zu manipulieren. Man hupt aus Arroganz an schwierigen Stellen, damit es das Ghostcar auch tut während die anderen Spieler versuchen eine gute Zeit zu fahren. Man wettet die Strecke in unter 35sec. Fahren zu können! Oder Man wettet die Kurve driftfrei zu schaffen.

Verflixt ich suche schon eine Ewigkeit nach einem vergleichbar geilen Partymodus eines Rennspiels!!!

Nun zum großen Geheimnis!!!
erstmal jedoch ein paar Ausrufe Zeichen für den Spannungsbogen

! !! !!! ! !!!! erstmal jedoch ein paar Ausrufe Zeichen für den Spannungsbogen

! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!
                            ! !! !!! ! !!!!              ! !! !!! ! !!!!     ! !! !!! ! !!!!
! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!! !! !!! ! !!!!

*Warum zum Geier hat noch kein anderer diese Fakten aufgegriffen und in ein anderes oder ähnliches Genre gepackt!?
*
z.B.:
Ein Ralleycrashmodus für Flat Out! 
Oder ein Jump&Run auf Zeit verbunden mit Scorepunkten für getötete Monster RayMan!
Oder eine Ralleysimulation mit diesem Totel innovativen Partymodus, welcher unglaublich viel Spannung aufbauen kann!!

Die Welt kann manchmal so ungerecht sein!

Liebe PCGH-Redaktuere. Bittet bringt meine Vorschläge renomierten Spieleherstellern die dieses Endlich in die Tat umsetzen. Am besten Nadeo. Den die haben mit dem Party-Modus schon ein wenig Erfahrung. In Verbindung mit Nintendo und/oder ein paar Crysis bzw. Project Cars Entwicklern, kann wieder was echt gutes entstehen für heimische Partyrunden.

In diesem Sinne schönen Abend noch


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Doch wir reden schon vom Gleichen. Meine Aussage betrifft u.a. auch GT Racing und Live for Speed. Es ist nämlich Jacke wie Annorak was für ein Spiel. Es kommt einzig und alleine auf die Empfindlichkeit der Steuerung an. Und sowas wie eine Simulation kann niemals dem realen Verhalten entsprechen, weil in der REalität viel zu viele bedingte physische Enflüsse dazukommen und in keiner PC Sim je ein Schwerpunktempfinden, bzw. überhaupt keine Empfinden in Bezug auf phy. Masseträgheit, vermittelt werden kann. Der beste Simulator kann nur bis zum Eintritt, einer unvorhersehbar endenden Situation, entsprechendes Fahrverhalten nachahmen. Ich hab den Lappen jetzt fast 30 Jahren und in der Zeit schon unzählige Fahrzeuge, von Trappi bis 7,5 Tonner, gefahren, doch im Grenzbereich hat sich nicht ein Fahrzeug, so wie in einer Computer Simulation, verhalten. In der Realität reagiert man auch völlig anders, als in einer identisch simulierten Situation.
> 
> Ich hab grosse 18t Stapler bedient, mit deren hochprezisen Sticksteuerung könnte man einen, auf der Gabelspitze befestigten, Faden durch ein Nadelöhr fädeln. Und ich kann nur sagen, mit so genau arbeitender Stick Steuerung, wäre es jederzeit möglich auch nen Ferrari zu steuern. Doie Steuerung wäre ohnen Probleme machbar. Nur kaum jemand verfügt über das entsprechende Fingerspitzengefühl, denn das setzt einen langen Übungszeitraum voraus.
> 
> ...



1. hat die Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Sim hier nichts mit der Sache zu tun. Es spielt hier keine Rolle, wo die Grenzen gesetzt sind. Tatsache ist, dass gute Sims ein recht realitätsnahes fahren ermöglichen und dieses auch gut im Lenkrad darstellen können. Und da spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle, was für ein Spiel/Sim ich nutze. Was für dich eine unvorhersehbare Situation ist, in der die Sim ein Fahrverhalten nicht mehr berechnen/darstellen kann, musst du mir auch mal erklären. Sowas kenne ich noch von der Playstation aber aus dem PC Simbereich gar nicht, da gibt es diese abgeschwächten Physikmodelle nur bei den Spielen, nicht bei den Sims (zumindest nicht bei dem was ich aktuell fahre). In iracing z.B. vermittelt man dir übrigens auch ein Gefühl für die Masse des Fahrzeugs, welche man gezielt zum schnelleren fahren einsetzen kann. Klar wirkt die sich nicht auf mich aus aber in der Sim ist sie spürbar. 
Und ob sich eine über 500.000€ teure Corvette C6R im Grenzbereich in der Sim anders als in der Realität verhält, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich noch nie das Vergnügen hatte eine solche (oder eines der anderen Rennfahrzeuge, die ich virtuell über die Tracks jage) zu fahren. Was ich aber beurteilen kann, ist das sie zumindest optisch dem Original in nichts nachsteht (damit meine ich nicht das Fahrzeugmodell an sich, sondern die Fahrzeugbewegungen beim fahren und machmal auch beim abfliegen ) und sie sich vor allem nachvollziehbar fahren lässt. Den einzigen Vergleich den ich bisher hatte, ist der Leon aus Race07 und der fährt sich annähernd ähnlich wie mein eigener Leon Fr (wobei der auch den Grenzbereich noch nie gesehen hat, daher auch hier wieder nur ein ganz kleiner Vergleich). Du scheinst ja diverse Rennwagen auf Rennstrecken bewegt zu haben und kannst da vielleicht besser vergleichen als ich, mein Neid ist dir sicher.... meine einzigen Rennstreckenerfahrungen sind leider nur Motorradrennen.

2. ist dein Vergleich mit deinem Gabelstapler daneben, das hat ja nunmal überhaupt gar nichts hier zu suchen. Was hat denn bitte das mit Autofahren zu tun, wenn du ne Palette mit nem Gabelstapler von einem Regal ins nächste bringst. Mach die Bewegung durch deine Stickeingabe nur langsam genug und schon kann man natürlich damit genau arbeiten. Schade nur, dass es beim fahren keine Zeit gibt um langsam zu agieren. Außerdem gibts bei deinem Stapler keinerlei äußere Einflüsse, die deinen Weg beeinflussen und auf die du reagieren musst.

3. kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen ein echtes Auto mit einem Stick evtl. fahren zu können, da ich hier den benötigten Input anders bekommen kann als über ein Lenkrad (das berühmte "Popometer" z.B.). Bei einer Sim habe ich aber nur eingeschränkte Wahrnehmungsmöglichkeiten und bin daher auf das Lenkrad und die Pedale angewiesen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2013)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach 1. K.O Kriterium gegen pads, du kannst Gas / Bremse nicht dosieren. Beim Pad gibt es nur 100 % gas oder Bremse, und ja ein Pad fahrer ist sicher nicht so gut wie ein Lenkrad fahrer. Genügend gründe würden aufgezählt.




Möööp! 

Beim Xbox - Controller ist dosiert Gasgeben und Bremsen kein Problem. Einfach die unteren Trigger belegen und gut is. Rechts gibt dosiert Gas, links bremst dosiert!


----------



## Mastermind83 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich fan Need for Speed immer cool


----------



## Jor-El (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Lenkrad und Pedale haben ganz offensichtliche Vorteile.
Die Pedalen haben z.B. ein größeren Betätigungsbereich, sprich man kann genauer dosieren. Fährt man mit H-Schaltung, ist Heel & Toe oder Double Clutch unabdingbar.
Man lagert Betätigungen auf den ganzen Körper aus. Wer in einer Kurve manuell schalten, lenken und Gas und Bremse gefühlvoll dosieren wollte, weiß dass die Hände ganz schön am Pad wirbeln müssen. 

Ob man jetzt mit nem M3 GT2 Rim, das alleine teurer ist als das G27 komplett, besser fährt als z.b. mit dem G27 sei dahin gestellt.
Es fühlt sich aber bestimmt besser und authentischer an und macht am Ende mehr Spaß. Erst recht, wenn man ein komplettes Rig sein Eigen nennen kann.
Geiler geht es nimmer, egal ob Renn- oder Flugsim.

Ich möchte mein Lenkrad nicht missen, hole es aber selten hervor. Für Grid und Konsorten langt das 360-Pad vollkommen.

Ich würde übrigens zu GTR bzw. der Race 07 Reihe raten. Bietet notfalls einen Arcade-Mode, satt Rennserien, sieht heute noch gut aus und kostet nicht viel. Steam lässt grüßen. 
Simbin bietet auch das kostenlose Raceroom auf Steam an. Soll wohl auf f2p-Titel hinauslaufen, irgendwann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*

Ich kann gerne berichten, ob sich ein echtes Auto annähernd wie in einem Sim Racer verhält.
Am 03. März werde ich bei einem Trackday unseren bmw z4 2.5i am und über dem Limit bewegen ( ATP Papenburg )


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne berichten, ob sich ein echtes Auto annähernd wie in einem Sim Racer verhält.
> Am 03. März werde ich bei einem Trackday unseren bmw z4 2.5i am und über dem Limit bewegen ( ATP Papenburg )



das wäre doch mal nen interssanter Bericht! Den Z4 kann man ja als Rennversion in Race07/GTR EVO fahren. Ich fand beim virtuellen Leon schon ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu meinem realen. Mal schaun, ob du das ähnlich oder anders empfindest.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne berichten, ob sich ein echtes Auto annähernd wie in einem Sim Racer verhält.
> Am 03. März werde ich bei einem Trackday unseren bmw z4 2.5i am und über dem Limit bewegen ( ATP Papenburg )


 
​Dann bitte in einem eigenen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum mit Hinweis hier, dass der Thread auch 'gefunden' wird.


----------



## AchtBit (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bestes Autospiel für den pc?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne berichten, ob sich ein echtes Auto annähernd wie in einem Sim Racer verhält.
> Am 03. März werde ich bei einem Trackday unseren bmw z4 2.5i am und über dem Limit bewegen ( ATP Papenburg )



Die Beamer lassen sich gut im Grenzbereich fahren. Hatte selbst 2 3er. Einen 323i Alpina Umbau mit 3.0L Maschine und 218 PS(klingt wenig aber der war echt extrem) und später nen normalen 323i. Den Alpina hab ich leider zerlegt.   Das Ding könnt man heutzutage eh nicht mehr unterhalten. Der Verbrauch war(super verbleit) war abartig. 25L waren da kein Thema, wenn man etwas flott unterwegs war. Der Hinterreifenverschleiss hatte mich damals schon richtig Asche gekostet. 2 neue 205er Reifen alle 3 Monate waren Programm. Die Kiste lief nur 225km/h, dann war er am Begrenzer. Auf der Geraden konnte man nur Halbgas fahren. Dafür ist er aber auch jede Steigung mit 225 wie ein Expresslift raufmaschiert. Anfahren war mit dem 1ten fürn Arsch. Fast so wie bei einem Truck, wo der Erste auch nur Arbeitsgang ist.

Zumindest hab ich, entgegen aller Meinungen von damals, mich mit dem Ding nicht ins Jenseits geschossen.


----------

